# NoVa Weekend training rides



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Its time for my visit to NoVa, specifically Ashburn/Leesburg area & I am hoping to get in on a nice training ride decent B+ pace preferring some good miles. Anyone know of any rides this weekend, 2/9/2008?
thanks


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't know of any specific rides this weekend, but typically between 8:30 and 10am, there will be numerous groups & teams heading west on the W&OD bike path towards the open roads of western Loudoun. There's probably a ride leaving from the highschool in Leesburg at about 9am too. 

You might want to call Plum Grove Cyclery - 703-777-2252 or Bicycle Outfitters - 703-777-6126‎. They can probably point you to a specific ride at a time & pace of your liking.

If that doesn't pan out, I can probably meet you for a 2-3 hour moderately-paced ride in the afternoon.


----------

